# Shutter count for EOS RP



## KarelTimmer (May 7, 2022)

Hi,
I am trying to get the shutter count on a Canon RP, but all the websites like camerashuttercount.com or myshuttercount.com don't work. Also in the exif info in Photoshop it says 0 which is not correct for sure. I found several apps that should work but none for a Mac. Anybody knows a solution for this?
Thanks!
Karel


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (May 7, 2022)

-

If you are on Mac, the app Preview will reveal 
all the most intimate metadata of the file!


----------



## KarelTimmer (May 7, 2022)

Thanks for the response Nikon Shooter.
Preview does reveal a lot in the exif-tab, but not the shuttercount.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (May 7, 2022)

-

Look again:

​


----------



## KarelTimmer (May 7, 2022)

I look but what I see is this 




I found online instructions that say that I have to look in the EXIF tab, but if I do I see this






I called Canon and they tell me that the only way to find out shutter count is to send the camera to Canon but I am hoping that there is another way


----------



## zombiesniper (May 7, 2022)

Search the App store for "shutter count". It should be the first app that shows up.


----------



## KarelTimmer (May 7, 2022)

Thanks Zombiesniper. I tried several apps but this one is the one that works.


----------

